# cups + brother hl1430 [risolto]

## pelon's

Ciao a tutti ... ho un problemino con cups ... e la stampante brother hl-1430.

Su linuxprinting.org dice che è supportata .... infatti con un' athlonXP funziona. Ma con 2 altri PC non vuole saperne (Celeron e Athlon) ... Inutile dire che su tutti i PC c'è Gentoo !!!

A qualcuno è già successo o mi aiuta .....

tanks !!

pelon's

PS: seguito la doc di gentoo ....  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/printing-howto.xmlLast edited by pelon's on Mon Sep 15, 2003 9:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ahhhh... chi si vede. Finalmente ti sei deciso a postare.

----------

## JacoMozzi

Benvenuto!

Siamo quasi compaesani.

Salutami il tuo collega Stefano

Ciao 

Jaco

----------

## pelon's

ebbene si ... ci sono anche io ....

ma per il mio problemino ???   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cerri

cosa dicono i log?

----------

## pelon's

ciao ...

allora ... tolgo tutte le stampanti di prova e aggiungo la stampante "aaaaaaaaa" !!

... provo a stampare la pagina di prova ... 

... ma non mi da apparentemente nessun errore .... 

... allora guardo i job e mia da che lo state è aborted .... 

... guardando i log:

# cat /var/log/cups/error_log

I [11/Sep/2003:23:20:09 +0200] Listening to 7f000001:631

I [11/Sep/2003:23:20:09 +0200] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [11/Sep/2003:23:20:09 +0200] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [11/Sep/2003:23:20:09 +0200] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [11/Sep/2003:23:20:09 +0200] Full reload is required.

I [11/Sep/2003:23:20:09 +0200] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 13 PPDs...

I [11/Sep/2003:23:20:09 +0200] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [11/Sep/2003:23:20:10 +0200] Full reload complete.

I [11/Sep/2003:23:20:46 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1755)

I [11/Sep/2003:23:21:01 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=1756)

I [11/Sep/2003:23:21:05 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=1757)

I [11/Sep/2003:23:21:05 +0200] Printer 'Brothr' deleted by 'root'.

I [11/Sep/2003:23:21:05 +0200] Saving printers.conf...

I [11/Sep/2003:23:21:07 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1758)

I [11/Sep/2003:23:21:09 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=1759)

I [11/Sep/2003:23:21:10 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=1760)

I [11/Sep/2003:23:21:10 +0200] Printer 'as' deleted by 'root'.

I [11/Sep/2003:23:21:10 +0200] Saving printers.conf...

I [11/Sep/2003:23:21:11 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1761)

I [11/Sep/2003:23:21:12 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=1762)

I [11/Sep/2003:23:21:14 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=1763)

I [11/Sep/2003:23:21:14 +0200] Printer 'B-1250' deleted by 'root'.

I [11/Sep/2003:23:21:14 +0200] Saving printers.conf...

I [11/Sep/2003:23:21:14 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1764)

I [11/Sep/2003:23:21:15 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=1765)

I [11/Sep/2003:23:21:16 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1766)

I [11/Sep/2003:23:21:19 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=1767)

I [11/Sep/2003:23:21:20 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=1768)

I [11/Sep/2003:23:21:20 +0200] Printer 'usb' deleted by 'root'.

I [11/Sep/2003:23:21:20 +0200] Saving printers.conf...

I [11/Sep/2003:23:21:22 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1769)

I [11/Sep/2003:23:21:23 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=1770)

I [11/Sep/2003:23:21:29 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=1772)

I [11/Sep/2003:23:21:36 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=1773)

I [11/Sep/2003:23:21:42 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=1774)

I [11/Sep/2003:23:21:45 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=1775)

I [11/Sep/2003:23:21:45 +0200] Setting aaaaaaaaa device-uri to "parallel:/dev/lp0" (was "file:/dev/null".)

I [11/Sep/2003:23:21:45 +0200] Setting aaaaaaaaa printer-is-accepting-jobs to 1 (was 0.)

I [11/Sep/2003:23:21:45 +0200] Setting aaaaaaaaa printer-state to 3 (was 5.)

I [11/Sep/2003:23:21:45 +0200] Saving printers.conf...

I [11/Sep/2003:23:21:45 +0200] New printer 'aaaaaaaaa' added by 'root'.

I [11/Sep/2003:23:21:51 +0200] Started "/usr/lib/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1776)

# cat /var/log/messages

Sep 11 23:16:30 bradipo syslogd 1.4.1: restart.

Sep 11 23:20:09 bradipo kernel: parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

Sep 11 23:20:09 bradipo kernel: parport0: Printer, Brother HL-1430 series

Sep 11 23:20:09 bradipo kernel: lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Sep 11 23:20:09 bradipo kernel: lp0: console ready

non ci capisco + niente !!!!!

AIUTO !!!!!  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cerri

Ma dove vedi aborted?

Li non si vede che lanci la stampa...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Ma dove vedi aborted?
> 
> Li non si vede che lanci la stampa...

 

Usa cups e lo vede da li che e' aborted.

----------

## pelon's

... esattamente ... lo vedo dalla config grafica di cups ...

----------

## cerri

Intendevo: sui log non si vede, ed e' strano...

----------

## pelon's

```
I [11/Sep/2003:23:21:45 +0200] Setting aaaaaaaaa device-uri to "parallel:/dev/lp0" (was "file:/dev/null".) 
```

... non fa strano /dev/null ????

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Pelon's e io abbiamo risolto praticamente mancava ghostscript-esp.

Ora mi chiedo questo non e' un bug (cerri che ne pensi?)?

----------

## cerri

Sinceramente non credo: ripeto, sui log non si evince niente.

Il fatto che fosse /dev/null non dovrebbe essere un problema, perche' sembra che fosse creata exnovo.

----------

